# Farewell to my darling Mui



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

Our beautiful little Calico girl Mui (aka Mimi in this forum) came to us on Dec 26, 2009 - a day we will never forget. We still remember that day vividly when she came to our house welcoming us as her new parents with a loving meow saying hello to us. This little girl had made us proud parents and taught us that despite her limited time due to her health issues, she was brave and fought to the end without sacrificing her happiness and playfulness. We've been very lucky to have such a loving, playful, and trusting little girl who gave us more than we can ever imagine. Mui crossed the rainbow bridge on February 12th, 2011 due to FELV. She was approximately 5 years old. 

Love always to our little girl
May you rest in peace across that bridge
Love
Mom + Dad


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Mui looked like a real sweetheart. It's so hard losing a cat, and so much sadder when their life has been cut short. FIV/FeLV cats deserve as much companionship as any cat, if not more, and often they don't get that attention even though they can be the sweetest things. She was lucky to have you. The fact that she was able to live with you until the end in happiness is the most important thing.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free at the Bridge little one.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Mui, and know that you were loved very dearly.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I lost my FIV/FeLV+ kitty, Smokey, just last month on January 14. I know the pain you're going through. It's funny, I brought my Shmoo Boo inside on December 23, 2009, just three days before your Mimi came to you. 

I am so sorry for your loss. atback Run free, Miss Mimi. Rest in Peace,







Tell my baby that I love him and I miss him so much.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

First off I want to say what wonderful people you are for taking in and loving a felv cat. Bless you. I watched the pain that Renee went thru with Smokey. It hurts so much. Im holding my breath because a former feral that my sister has has shown up with felv. Im gratful everyday I get to love on him knowing what is ahead for him.

Your precious kitty is painfree and healthy now & waiting for you on the other side. I hope the wonderful memories of her will help ease your pain.


----------



## mimi3908 (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you all for your condolences. We are thankful that Mui gave us 13 months of incredible joy despite with her condition and that is more than we can ever ask of her. 

My4kitties, we deeply appreciate you sharing the story of your lovable Smokey, which allow us to understand what was going on with Mui since she was our first kitty with FIV+FELV. Mui went through the exact same steps of behavioral changes as your Smokey and we thought this past Monday, she was crossing that bridge. She had sought out her favorite places and limped to her favorite spot to lay down and we were trying hard to prepare for that moment. That was the same day the vet diagnosed her as extremely anemic (she had dropped from 12 pounds to 9 in 3 months), with blood coloring that didn't look right (very thin, dull red) and blood work results that was very critical so the vet gave her a shot of epogen and steroids. We believe now that epogen both helped and hurt her. That Monday evening Mui's breathing worsened and exhibited more discomfort than ever but Tuesday morning she settled down quite a bit and we thought she turned the corner. Still, your post of Smokey made us aware that improvements might be temporary and this allow us to emotionally prepare for the eventual outcome. By now we started to syringe feed her with food+ prescribed medicine and she appeared to take food in quite well. On Friday, Mui had another appointment with the vet and she looked fine that morning although still with breathing difficulties. I still remember holding her in my arms before the vet visit as she clung to me like she didn't want to go, but I told her it was our only hope that this was a fighting chance, and as usual she trusted me with all her heart and let me take her... At the vet clinic, her blood work improved slightly (blood look thicker and more red) but but her body temperature was abnormally low. She was still very anemic and the vet still considered her case very critical and gave her another epogen shot to attempt get her red blood cell count above critical stage. We expected Mui to show extreme discomfort later that evening like Monday night, but this time, she didn't pull through...and we watched her go... We believe she gave us 4 more days to say goodbye to us, to allow us to once more enjoy our favorite moments with her like grooming her, cuddling her, rubbing her tummy and paws, hearing her purr and look at us with her lovable round kitten face, and put her on top of her favorite perch one last time as she couldn't do it on her own anymore. She loved us and we loved her. We will miss her so much but she has gone to a better place, pain free.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I hate it when cats die. I just get so upset. They are just so precious.

Kathy


----------

